# Drivers for Gateway MX6025



## DoctorBrown (Mar 30, 2006)

I have a laptop:
Gateway MX6025
Intel Celeron M Processor 1.40 GHz
256 MB Memory
30 GB disk

(I know this is puny by today's standards. I'm fixing this for a friend.)

I'm trying to reinstall the WinXP OS but I can't seem to find all the drivers I need. The two devices that I can't get drivers for are listed in Device Manager as the Mass Storage Controller and the Multimedia Audio Controller. I've been all over the Gateway site and downloaded all the drivers files that their support says to install and these drivers don't seem to be there.

Also, I'd like to find the Recover and Driver CD. Apparently this laptop is outside their support and I can't order replacement disks. Anyone know where to get them, or their equivalent? I need a OEM version so I can use the license key I have for this.

I'm actually installing from my WinXP Home retail disk to see if all is ok with this system. There were serious issues with the original install that I couldn't solve. Long story for a different post.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Go here for drivers:
http://support.gateway.com/support/...wse&platform=10022&model=10804&os=10406&type=

Order of driver installation:

Chipset Driver
Video Driver
Touchpad Driver
Network Driver
Wireless Driver
Audio Driver
Modem Driver

Note: Restart computer after each driver installation, also after installation of drivers is complete go into device manager and report any yellow ! or errors in your next post before continuing.

Heres a program to create drivers and applications cd yourself:
http://support.gateway.com/support/...ate Drivers and Applications CD&uid=252615333


Order of windows installation:

1. Clean HD (only if virus or malware problems)
2. Install windows
3. Install drivers
4. Install protection
5. Update windows using the windows update icon under the start button.
6. Install programs that might be needed and/or personal data.
7. Your done.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Before installing the audio driver you need to install UAA bus driver first:
http://www.techspot.com/drivers/driver/file/information/9662/


----------



## DoctorBrown (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I'll give it a try and let you know if I succeed.

John S.


----------



## DoctorBrown (Mar 30, 2006)

Ok. It looks like I'm still not full successful on this reinstall.

I did a new fresh install. Removed recovery and Windows partitions and recreated one partition. Full install of WinXP SP2 with no incidents.

Went through the driver list. When I look in Device Manager, I did not see an Ethernet adapter. I do see a 1394 Net Adapter. Installed the Broadcom Wireless drivers. Now I have the Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter.

Installed the Realtek driver. That seemed to complete ok. Then tried to install Conexant_Audio_6.13.10.0565 driver. The readme.txt says it should complete with no user intervention. Ok...

Well, the situation is thus..
1. I have no audio or sounds.
2. I have the following devices with yellow ! in Device Manger:
Mass Storage Controller
Multimedia Audio Controller.

I can connect to the internet using my wireless AP. I don't have connectivity using the Ethernet connector.

So, questions:
- Shouldn't I be seeing a Ethernet adapter in the Device Manager?
- What else should I try to fix the two devices above?
- What else to check?

It's not clear to me that Gateway is providing all the correct drivers for this laptop on their site. Since I can't get a Recovery and Driver CD. What's next?

Thanks,
John


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Did you install these drivers here in this order for the computer?

Chipset Driver
Video Driver
Touchpad Driver
Network Driver
Wireless Driver
UAA bus driver
Audio Driver
Modem Driver

Your missing the chipset driver and UAA driver it looks like to me.


----------



## DoctorBrown (Mar 30, 2006)

Ok, Slap me up-side the head... Multiple times.....

I just checked the backup I made of the original disk and found all the drivers I was looking for in the Recovery Partition. And I found the Gateway System Recovery manual.

I thought I had run the recovery manager before I started all this and it wanted me to insert the Recovery CDs which I don't have. So I thought the recover partition was not complete. And I'd poked around and didn't see the App and driver directory. So....

Looks like I'll restore that recovery partition and use that Create Driver App CD Update application you pointed me to. And try to do a full system Recovery from CDs I will create.

I still have questions about the system itself, and the reasons I started this in the first place. The original issue was the system would not boot, not even into Safe Mode.

Even now with a new install I'm seeing anomolies. Mostly that the CD drive will disappear periodically for some unexplained reason. Some times even the BIOS does not see it. I'm still trying to figure that out.

I'll check back when I get results of the Recovery Process.

Thanks, for the help. Trying to run that Create CD app got me looking at the back up I'd made.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Well let us know how you make out with it? and if any problems ?


----------



## DoctorBrown (Mar 30, 2006)

Just wanted to let any one interested that I got all the drivers installed and now have found that my 'disappearing' DVD drive was caused by a bad CD/DVD drive. I replaced the drive and no more hang on boot.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Glad to hear you got sorted!....

You can mark thread solved under thread tools tab near top of this page, ty.


----------



## MLV (Apr 18, 2011)

Riskyone101 said:


> Before installing the audio driver you need to install UAA bus driver first:
> Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio - TechSpot Drivers


 
I was also having this problem and followed all the steps in the driver order. Everything works but the audio. Any suggestions?


----------



## MLV (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi, 
According to my driver list I am missing:
Ethernet Controller
Mass Storage Controller
Multimedia Audio Controller
PCI Modem

But the only thing I see that is not working on the computer is the Audio.
I installed the BUS then the audio driver. But the audio driver "when you try and install it" it says "failed"


----------

